# any smallies



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

just curious if anyone catches any river smallmouth or are they forgotten now that steelhead are here. you know, something for a change


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure i fish the river smallies right up into mid november, weather permitting. It's been kinda tough on my cricks recently because its so low and clear. A good rain would help, but i'm still catching a few. I've had some of my best smallie days in late october in the past, it can be great if you hit em right as they tend to school up right before winter. And some of the biggest fish ive caught came at this time also. Of course, im a few hrs away from any good Steel streams...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was out today and caught a few, as was already stated things can be tricky because of low clear water, I have had some really good days in the fall, minnies usually do the trick for me or a shad imitation lure, I know guys who chase them practically year round.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I went out the other day with a topwater Gizz 3 and hooked up on 3. Landed two biggest being 12 inches. Hooked a dandy but it got off. They wouldn't attack the lure, more like they just rushed it then inhaled it. Went today and had two hits on Gizz 4 Chartreuese Orange. One was a nice one that hit right at the shore. I missed both of them also. I think the high pressure has them a little skiddish.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I've gotten into quite a few lately at the bolivar dam


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks guys. i personally throw tubes, small cranks, and inline spinners. ya low water sucks. jes need to get out more


----------

